# possible mbd



## frost (Jan 7, 2012)

my extreme i got from bobby has been starting to wake up a little bit. i tried giving him some crickets today and noticed he wasent really using his front feet. his toes were bent in a wierd angel and wasent using them. i didnt have out for very long before he went down but i have been giving him some uvb light when he isnt under substrate. iv been reading that some of the uvb bulbs are crap and i think im going to get one of those power suns. any advice on what are the better ones to get? and just how far gone he in into mbd? seeing him walk around like this really bums me out.


----------



## james.w (Jan 7, 2012)

What type of UVB bulb are you using and how old is it? Were you using calcium when feeding?


----------



## frost (Jan 7, 2012)

im not exactly sure what kind the ones im using i got from other people. the few i do have i cant remember the names, but im guessing its probably time to change the bulbs even if they are still good.yes i was using calcium i mix it in with the turkey so they will eat it. i dont any of my bulbs are older that a year or even a few months 5 at the most.

o i dust the crickets and roaches too.


----------



## james.w (Jan 7, 2012)

Are they coil, tube or MVB UVB bulbs?


----------



## frost (Jan 7, 2012)

one or two are the coil and the other two are the tubes.

the energy saver coils.


----------



## james.w (Jan 7, 2012)

The coils only work if within the proper distance, but can't be too close otherwise they cause eye problems. The tubes also have to be within the proper distance and should be 10.0 versions, not the 5.0. If you aren't sure what you have I would definitely get a new bulb. I really like the ExoTerra SolarGlo and have used them since I got my Tegu and also used them when I had my Rhino Ig. They are about half the price of the PowerSun as well.


----------



## frost (Jan 7, 2012)

ahh ok,ill probably make a trip out and get the 10s can u get the solorglos online fora good price? and do you think i will be able to get his toes in working order again?


----------



## james.w (Jan 7, 2012)

Not sure about online prices, I buy mine from Petsmart. Not sure on the toes, can you post some pics?


----------



## frost (Jan 7, 2012)

ahh i see, yeah i might be able to get em up today if not tomorrow.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 7, 2012)

James, what wattage SolarGlo's are you using? I've been using Power Suns for a while but have heard a lot of good about the SolarGlo's.


----------



## james.w (Jan 7, 2012)

All I have now is a 160w in my tegus enclosure. I tried a PowerSun and he wouldn't bask directly under it. I also had a 125w SolarGlo in my Melinus, Rhino, and Salvator cages when I had them.


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 8, 2012)

On-line prices are much better than any store. James, I'm surprised you buy from petsmart. They seem so expensive. 

I prefer the PowerSun, but everyone has their favorites. I would go with a Mercury vapor over a 10.0, especially if you already suspect MBD creeping in.

Here are some on-line sources for bulbs:

http://www.reptilesupply.com/index.php?cPath=26_33

http://www.petmountain.com/category/465/1/reptile-mercury-vapor.html

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/reptile-supplies/reptile-lighting-fluorescent-bulbs/ps/c/6016/6028


----------



## frost (Jan 8, 2012)

laurarfl said:


> On-line prices are much better than any store. James, I'm surprised you buy from petsmart. They seem so expensive.
> 
> I prefer the PowerSun, but everyone has their favorites. I would go with a Mercury vapor over a 10.0, especially if you already suspect MBD creeping in.
> 
> ...


thanks.=] i saw some prices online for solorglows for 35 petsmart sells some of their bulbs for $80


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 8, 2012)

No problem. The pet smart by me has really high prices on bulbs. I know Reptile Supply will price match other web prices, if that does anything for you. They are close to me and ship fast so I like to use them a lot. I've also bought from Pet Mountain with good success and bulbs arrive safe.

Another thing, Power Sun has a warranty on the bulbs for a year. I'm not sure about the others. if you bulb a bulb, check for any kind of warranty and be sure to send in the card. I've had PowerSuns that blew too soon and they sent me a replacement.


----------



## frost (Jan 8, 2012)

ahh, ehh the only other pet stores by me are soldans and pet supply plus. iv heard pet mountain as good. do you know how much shipping usually is?


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 8, 2012)

Errr....I think it goes by how much you purchase. 

Reptile Supply shipping. I choose the cheapest route usually.
http://www.reptilesupply.com/shipping.php

Pet mountain has free shipping over $49 w coupon code FREE and flat rate shipping $6.99. I think I bought from them last time because I got some kind of discount on a $200 order and free shipping. Or lights were on sale.
http://www.petmountain.com/content/37/shipping-rates.html


----------



## james.w (Jan 8, 2012)

laurarfl said:


> On-line prices are much better than any store. James, I'm surprised you buy from petsmart. They seem so expensive.
> 
> I prefer the PowerSun, but everyone has their favorites. I would go with a Mercury vapor over a 10.0, especially if you already suspect MBD creeping in.
> 
> ...



Actually I have a connection there, so I get my bulbs for free.


----------



## frost (Jan 9, 2012)

luck you james.


----------



## Orion (Jan 9, 2012)

If you are worried about MBD I can tell you from past experience that nothing worked for me except whole food prey items ie FT (Fullt Thawed) mice. My Tegu had an impaction and was getting no nutrition. Make a LONG story short the vet surgically removed the obstruction and we dusted her food with calcium got new bulbs but she was weeks into her recovery and was still suffering from MBD the vet started her on liquid Calicum. Weeks later only got a tiny bit better. At this point I was getting worried that she would not be able to recover. She was not even trying to use her front legs, she wold get around like a snake. She was just coming off soft foods (baby food and canned dog food) and I started her slowly at first and I saw some improvment. I then switched her to eating FT mice every other day. She recovered almost 100%. She gets around lifting her whole body off the ground and that was a year and a half ago, she weighs over 10 pounds now.


----------



## frost (Jan 9, 2012)

Orion said:


> If you are worried about MBD I can tell you from past experience that nothing worked for me except whole food prey items ie FT (Fullt Thawed) mice. My Tegu had an impaction and was getting no nutrition. Make a LONG story short the vet surgically removed the obstruction and we dusted her food with calcium got new bulbs but she was weeks into her recovery and was still suffering from MBD the vet started her on liquid Calicum. Weeks later only got a tiny bit better. At this point I was getting worried that she would not be able to recover. She was not even trying to use her front legs, she wold get around like a snake. She was just coming off soft foods (baby food and canned dog food) and I started her slowly at first and I saw some improvment. I then switched her to eating FT mice every other day. She recovered almost 100%. She gets around lifting her whole body off the ground and that was a year and a half ago, she weighs over 10 pounds now.


wow thats great to hear.=] i have pondered giving some more mice to blizard. he/she doesent really like turkey and prefers to eat roaches. i wonder how much calcium content is in a pinkie tho.blizzard isnt very big so i would have to either get pinkies or small hoppers. and our pet stores dont really have much of either. petsmart has em but there pretty pricy. i want to get some from rodent pro but i have to buy in bulk and i dont have the money or that right now=/ im going to try breeding mice again soon. my last attempts have failed since they ate eachother even tho i fed them every day.


----------



## james.w (Jan 9, 2012)

If you can get larger rats, you can cut them up.


----------



## frost (Jan 9, 2012)

yeah i could try that do you cut them down the center or in half?


----------



## james.w (Jan 9, 2012)

Down the center would probably work best. I have chopped them into pieces before when I was having trouble getting my Melinus to eat.


----------



## Jermosh (Jan 9, 2012)

I like Solarglo as well, although I am partial since Exo-Terra supplies the sanctuary I work at. But they are the cheapest, last pretty long, and have similar UV output then other MVBs. The only issue if you do them online is dealing with returns. Also, its best to use a stand with these, they get very hot, and last longer if they are horizontal, instead of tilted. Tip though, if you turn them off, they will not turn right back on, takes 10mins or so, you would not believe how many people try to return them because of that. 

You can buy F/T rodents/chicks online from a few suppliers, Rodentpro is one of the more popular, and if you can fill the box, its really cheap. I can usually fill 2 boxes with my critters every 3 months, but if you only need a few bags of mice and stuff, see if you can find someone else to purchase with. Even if not, I bet you can get a better price and quality then most pet stores will offer, although many reptile stores usually carry Rodentpro or another company product or raise their own.


----------



## Riplee (Jan 9, 2012)

I am breeding rats and u can pick some rats pinkies from me if u want.


----------



## frost (Jan 9, 2012)

sry lee but you live an hour away from me i think lol.thanks tho


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 10, 2012)

That's a pretty sweet deal, james, lucky you!

In addition to feeding rodents, I'll feed chopped up chicken necks...lots of calcium there. Someone here on the board was doing that. I tried it and was quite happy with it. I found it works better when the temps are high enough for digestion and the bones are chopped. I can feed a whole chicken neck in the summer no problem, but bones when pass when temps drop in the fall.


----------



## frost (Jan 10, 2012)

iv though of getting some chicken necks. i can get em here for really cheap.plus i get one everytime i make an injected chicken. and since i have a cutlery set i have cleavers =] my new red that i got can take em down no problem i might have to nbreak it up a little for my normal.


----------



## tommyboy (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi Frost. Was wondering how Blizard was doing? Is he/she a 2011extreme? I'm running into the same issue with my little guy. Just starting to wake up and showing definite signs of MBD. Has anything worked for you yet?


----------



## frost (Feb 27, 2012)

hey tommy. he seems to be doing fine. yeah he a 2011 extreme. i been pumping him with a pinky a week or two and turkey. he moves his limbs alot more now. i think he was just worn out from hibernation.


----------



## tommyboy (Feb 27, 2012)

That's great to hear. I'm going to try the same. It so sad seeing the limbs like that. How big is yours (tegu) now?


----------



## frost (Feb 28, 2012)

yeah i dont like to see my pets unhealthy. i got a few pics of him ill put them up on his thread.


----------

